# I calciatori più sottovalutati di sempre.



## Renegade (24 Marzo 2015)

E' da un po' che non facciamo dibattito. Sparate qualche nome, su.

Personalmente vado subito con questi:

Rui Costa (Mi sono già espresso)
Raul (Numeri dalla sua, poco calcolato)
Gullit (paradosso vista la storia, ma sempre messo dietro a Rjkaard e Marco)
Albertini (i lanci ''alla Pirlo'' derivano da qui)
Guardiola (Fenomeno di allenatore, ma in campo lo era ancor di più!)


----------



## Renegade (24 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2015)

Bobo Vieri. Solo in pochi ammettono che ai suoi tempi è stato uno dei migliori centravanti. L'attaccante Italiano più forte degli ultimi 30 anni.

Ramos. Fino alla Decima veniva deriso da molti. È un giocatore che vorrei sempre nella mia squadra. Mentalmente non e inferiore a nessuno. Due palle quadrate.

Per adesso mi vengono in mente qursti.


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' da un po' che non facciamo dibattito. Sparate qualche nome, su.
> 
> Personalmente vado subito con questi:
> 
> ...



Non sono mica tanto d'accordo su Gullit eh, non so chi lo consideri meno di Rijkaard, anzi...


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Marzo 2015)

Phillip Lahm su tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo su Gullit eh, non so chi lo consideri meno di Rijkaard, anzi...



Però solitamente viene considerato un gradino sotto ai giganti del calcio ed è sbagliato.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Però solitamente viene considerato un gradino sotto ai giganti del calcio ed è sbagliato.



Secondo me non è sbagliato. Dubito entri nei primi 20 più forti di sempre (anche se queste classifiche sono problematiche).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è sbagliato. Dubito entri nei primi 20 più forti di sempre (anche se queste classifiche sono problematiche).



Magari non tra i 20, ma siamo li.


----------



## gianluca1193 (24 Marzo 2015)

Degli attuali dico Benzema.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (25 Marzo 2015)

attualmente,il primo che mi viene in mente quando si parla di sottovalutati è senza dubbio Barzagli.
Un vero campione,uno che dopo 8 mesi di inattività a 34 anni,rientra in campo e sfodera tre partite consecutive da 7 in pagella,una delle quali al Westfalenstadion.


Non capirò mai perchè quando si fanno classifiche varie sui giocatori più forti per ruolo venga continuamente snobbato,preferendogli gentaglia come David Luiz(il più sopravvalutato al mondo),ma anche lo stesso Chiellini all'estero è molto più apprezzato nonostante gli sia nettamente inferiore.

Altri che mi vengono in mente,Maxwell(terzino con piede educatissimo,spesso trattato come pacco postale, ma che gioca ad alti livelli da quasi 10 anni e continua a dire la sua),David silva(vero faro del City),Garay(gran mondiale con l'Argentina e stagione passata col Benfica,poteva ambire tranquillamente ad un top club),Pastore,Zabaleta,Matic


----------



## diavolo (25 Marzo 2015)

Thomas Müller


----------



## Serginho (25 Marzo 2015)

Io dico Batistuta. E' sempre stato considerato un grandissimo, pero' secondo me era un fenomeno vero e la sua eccessiva fedelta' alla Fiorentina l'ha portato ad avere una carriera meno sotto ai riflettori di quanto invece avrebbe potuto e meritato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è sbagliato. Dubito entri nei primi 20 più forti di sempre (anche se queste classifiche sono problematiche).



Ci entra tranquillamente, ai tempi di sacchi era messo in competizione con Maradona per il titolo di numero uno,
ha fatto vincere champions al Milan, l'europeo all'olanda con meriti uguali a quelli di Van Basten.

Purtroppo poi parecchi infortuni l'hanno limitato ed è pure andato in contrasto con l'ambiente Milan per le note vicende e per alcune bizzarrie nel suo carattere.
Potenza, velocità, genio calcistico, tecnica e duttilità, è stato uno dei più completi di tutti i tempi


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' da un po' che non facciamo dibattito. Sparate qualche nome, su.
> 
> Personalmente vado subito con questi:
> 
> ...



Premesso che per me i calciatori sottovalutati sono quelli "alla Donadoni" cioè giocatori fondamentali nelle vittorie delle grandi squadre ma mai in copertina perché non si vendono bene..quindi di quelli che dici tu per me ci sta solo Albertini (veramente molto sottovalutato, con Pirlo il centrocampista azzurro più forte degli ultimi 35 anni)..Gullit non capisco cosa ci fa lì, il tulipano nero sottovalutato?!..ha vinto perfino un pallone d'oro ed è riconosciuto da tutti come uno dei più forti di sempre..Raul e Rui Costa sono ricordati da tutti, Guardiola era un giocatore abbastanza normale..
Per me gente sottovalutata è:
- Lampard (faro del Chelsea per 10 anni)
- Van Nistelrooy (uno dei bomber più forti degli anni 2000)
- Del Piero (considerato alla fine un buon giocatore è stato per 15 anni un fenomeno)
- Nesta (si, qualcuno ancora lo reputa inferiore a Cannavaro e certa gente perfino a macellazzi)
- Effenberg (ricordato più per il suo carattere)

Questi i primi a cui ho pensato ma sono moltissimi altri...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> - Nesta (si, qualcuno ancora lo reputa inferiore a Cannavaro e certa gente perfino a macellazzi)



Se dovessi sentire con le mie orecchie una cosa del genere probabilmente insulterei la persona per 10 minuti... Macellazzi NON SCHERZIAMO !!!... 

Quando parliamo di Sandro, parliamo di uno dei più forti centrali della storia.. a livelli del Re ( Thiago ) .. non scherziamo neanche a paragonarlo a Macellazzi che ha fatto schifo per una vita intera imbroccando 1 mondiale


----------



## Jaqen (25 Marzo 2015)

Per me Nesta è il difensore più forte della storia mondiale eterna ed infinita.

Comunque, Donadoni, Albertini, Chicco Evani, Marco Branca, Carboni, Kuyt, Ambrosini, Fiore...


----------



## Mou (25 Marzo 2015)

Gascoigne?


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Però solitamente viene considerato un gradino sotto ai giganti del calcio ed è sbagliato.



Ma per il semplice motivo che ci finiscono sempre fantasisti o centravanti nelle prime pagine o negli albi. Van Basten, Riijkaard e Gullit erano tutti diversi tra loro, ma egualmente fondamentali e forti. Ma è ovvio il grande Marco venga riconosciuto come il migliore, era il centravanti.


----------



## Snake (25 Marzo 2015)

Henry (fenomeno puro che paga le poche vittorie di prestigio ottenute coi club, ma individualmente per me uno dei migliori attaccanti di sempre)

Pujol (ha fatto una carriera alla Maldini, duttile come pochi, ha vinto praticamente tutto, non se lo incula nessuno però);

Scholes (centrocampista totale, uno dei più completi degli ultimi anni, per me non ha proprio nulla da invidiare nè a Lampard nè a Gerrard)

Abidal (questo sottovalutato come pochi, tatticamente perfetto, poteva giocare centrale come a sinistra rendimento assicurato);

Lahm (di Lahm se ne sono accorti tutti solo quando ha avuto la ribalta internazionale con Bayern e nazionale, ma il Lahm di oggi è lo stesso Lahm di 10 anni fa, fenomeno oggi come fenomeno allora);

ce ne sono tanti altri comunque, qualche olandese tipo Overmars, Koeman, e poi Ljungberg, Salgado, Makelele, Wiltord, Morientes.

Dell'attualità direi Matuidi, Bonucci, Piszczek, Benzema, Mascherano, Cahill, Boateng (quello del Bayern...)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2015)

Non ripeto quelli degli altri, quindi cito un inedito: Park Ji-Sung.


----------



## Renegade (25 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bobo Vieri. Solo in pochi ammettono che ai suoi tempi è stato uno dei migliori centravanti. L'attaccante Italiano più forte degli ultimi 30 anni.
> 
> Ramos. Fino alla Decima veniva deriso da molti. È un giocatore che vorrei sempre nella mia squadra. Mentalmente non e inferiore a nessuno. Due palle quadrate.
> 
> Per adesso mi vengono in mente qursti.



Su Vieri parlano i numeri, ma ha avuto la sfortuna di perdere anni nella squadra sbagliata, l'Inter. Su Ramos sono d'accordissimo, anche se si è fatto valere molto pure come terzino. Da centrale è un fenomeno specialmente sui calci piazzati ma a volte è troppo aggressivo.



Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo su Gullit eh, non so chi lo consideri meno di Rijkaard, anzi...



Se leggi molte discussioni qui dentro, si ritengono Van Basten e Rijkaard due fenomeni e si dice/fa capire che Gullit sia un passo dietro loro, o comunque l'olandese meno/forte utile. Cosa non veritiera, a mio avviso. Forse è stato il più discontinuo, ma era un grande 10 e sicuramente lo vedo tecnicamente superiore a Rjkaard anche se il centrale tuttofare era molto più funzionale negli schemi.



gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Degli attuali dico Benzema.



Assolutamente sì. Sono anni che parla coi numeri e con la tecnica. Oltre a segnare a valanga apre gli spazi come pochi e sa anche servire palla alle ali. Ma ai media piacciono di più gli attaccanti fisici come Suarez e Cavani.



Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> attualmente,il primo che mi viene in mente quando si parla di sottovalutati è senza dubbio Barzagli.
> Un vero campione,uno che dopo 8 mesi di inattività a 34 anni,rientra in campo e sfodera tre partite consecutive da 7 in pagella,una delle quali al Westfalenstadion.
> 
> 
> ...



Barzagli sicuramente è superiore a David Luiz, forse l'ultimo difensore decente dell'epopea italiana. La fragilità fisica l'ha ammazzato nel tempo. Maxwell è un terzino brasiliano atipico, quasi più difensivamente adattato che offensivamente. Di solito i suoi connazionali non hanno la minima fase difensiva. Silva, Garay e Pastore hanno fatto una certa fine poiché hanno preferito i soldi alle ambizioni di club blasonati. Zabaleta è stato tra i migliori terzini in Premier negli scorsi due anni. Matic ancora presto per dire sia sottovalutato.



Serginho ha scritto:


> Io dico Batistuta. E' sempre stato considerato un grandissimo, pero' secondo me era un fenomeno vero e la sua eccessiva fedelta' alla Fiorentina l'ha portato ad avere una carriera meno sotto ai riflettori di quanto invece avrebbe potuto e meritato



Ragionissima. Batistuta oggi sarebbe considerato come i Cavani e i Suarez. Ma era molto più forte. In un certo senso Ibrahimovic l'ha succeduto nella gerarchia degli attaccanti fisici e tecnici al tempo stesso. Un tiro potentissimo.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premesso che per me i calciatori sottovalutati sono quelli "alla Donadoni" cioè giocatori fondamentali nelle vittorie delle grandi squadre ma mai in copertina perché non si vendono bene..quindi di quelli che dici tu per me ci sta solo Albertini (veramente molto sottovalutato, con Pirlo il centrocampista azzurro più forte degli ultimi 35 anni)..Gullit non capisco cosa ci fa lì, il tulipano nero sottovalutato?!..ha vinto perfino un pallone d'oro ed è riconosciuto da tutti come uno dei più forti di sempre..Raul e Rui Costa sono ricordati da tutti, Guardiola era un giocatore abbastanza normale..
> Per me gente sottovalutata è:
> - Lampard (faro del Chelsea per 10 anni)
> - Van Nistelrooy (uno dei bomber più forti degli anni 2000)
> ...



Su Gullit l'ho spiegato precedentemente. Ritenuto un passo indietro rispetto ai suoi due colleghi olandesi. Raul è stato uno dei migliori attaccanti del calcio moderno, ma la poca velocità, una tecnica particolare e l'essere sopravvissuto al tempo lo hanno fatto apparire come un giocatore con qualcosa in meno rispetto agli altri. Non è mai citato tra i migliori se ci fai caso. Rui Costa forse è l'emblema della sottovalutazione. Già qui dentro leggo molti che dicono ''Eh ma ha sempre avuto qualcosa in meno rispetto ad altri fantasisti, non era un fuoriclasse, troppo lento ecc''. Quando è probabilmente tra, se non IL, migliore passatore della storia. Assist-Man spaventoso e visione di gioco tremenda. Per quanto riguarda i tuoi nomi: 

- Lampard sottovalutato non direi, perché comunque in Premier rimane una leggenda. Forse l'inglesità lo rende meno internazionale. O il fatto che soffre il dualismo con Gerrard. Tra i due preferisco il secondo, ma l'ex-Blues ha sempre avuto una tecnica migliore. Il capitano dei Reds è stato più roccioso e difensivista.
- Van Nistelrooy. Personalmente non mi stupisce sia sottovalutato. Sì, ha segnato tanto, ma era di una lentezza e una legnosità disarmanti. Logico venisse polverizzato da Shevchenko, Henry e Ronaldo.
- Del Piero probabilmente sì. Ma il suo problema è che è esistito Roberto Baggio e che si è dovuto confrontare con Francesco Totti, calciatore superiore su vari aspetti. A parti invertite, forse, Del Piero non sarebbe neanche sopravvissuto a Roma mentre Francesco avrebbe portato pure più vittorie in bianconero. Pinturicchio resta però un gran fuoriclasse.
- Nesta, assolutamente sì. C'è ancora chi lo ritene un difensore normale qui dentro e privo di personalità!
- Effenberg, nulla da eccepire.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se dovessi sentire con le mie orecchie una cosa del genere probabilmente insulterei la persona per 10 minuti... Macellazzi NON SCHERZIAMO !!!...
> 
> Quando parliamo di Sandro, parliamo di uno dei più forti centrali della storia.. a livelli del Re ( Thiago ) .. non scherziamo neanche a paragonarlo a Macellazzi che ha fatto schifo per una vita intera imbroccando 1 mondiale



Ti giuro che se ti fai un giro sul web o per strada trovi miriadi di persone che ritengono Nesta un difensore normale o sempre rotto. Nesta come difensore centrale è stato superiore a Maldini se qualcuno toglie i paraocchi. Il numero 3 è stato un fenomeno sulla fascia sinistra, ma al centro si è adattato. Ritengo l'ex-numero 13 di poco sotto al quartetto Baresi-Scirea-Krol-Beckenbauer. Il tuo dire ''era ai livelli del Re'' mi offende. E' un po come il ''Robben ricorda Cerci''. E' Thiago Silva ad essere sui livelli di Nesta. D'altronde ha imparato tutto da lui.



mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Gascoigne?



Può darsi ma qui si va più sulla discontinuità.



Snake ha scritto:


> Henry (fenomeno puro che paga le poche vittorie di prestigio ottenute coi club, ma individualmente per me uno dei migliori attaccanti di sempre)
> 
> Pujol (ha fatto una carriera alla Maldini, duttile come pochi, ha vinto praticamente tutto, non se lo incula nessuno però);
> 
> ...



- Henry non saprei. Ha praticamente vinto tutto e si è pure ritagliato un pezzo importante come leggenda del calcio inglese. 
- Puyol assolutamente d'accordo. Grandissimo difensore, il Barcellona senza di lui è crollato difensivamente come noi con l'addio di Nesta.
- Scholes sì, ma paga l'essere un mediano più statico e da interdizione rispetto alla regia dei suoi colleghi. Non è che non sapesse impostare, vale il caso di Van Bommel. Grandissimo uomo e grande calciatore.
- Abidal è stato fondamentale nel Tiki Taka di Guardiola. Non dico altro.
- Lahm sono anni che, come hai detto, è un fenomeno, però credo che la sua esplosione abbia avuto completezza in ritardo e da qui la sottovalutazione.

Tra i citati comunque Morientes e Salgado sono i più sottovalutati in assoluto. Morata mi ricorda molto il primo, ma Morientes aveva più classe e cinismo. Salgado l'hanno fatto passare come un cessazzo immondo, cosa assurda. Matuidi comunque è tra i centrocampisti più forti al mondo per doppia fase, inserimento e tiro. Chi non lo riconosce è in malafede, forse paga la mediaticità di altri suoi colleghi.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ripeto quelli degli altri, quindi cito un inedito: Park Ji-Sung.



Colpo di scena ma è stato un calciatore molto funzionale. Non a caso Ferguson aveva una certa predilizione. Passato via lui, è crollato il giochino e si è ritenuto Park un calciatore scarso e inutile, tipo come si parla oggi di Honda.

Comunque un altro nome che ripropongo è quello di Boban. Si è dovuto sacrificare sulla fascia essendo un 10 puro. Tra i migliori, vale il discorso di Rui.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo su Gullit eh, non so chi lo consideri meno di Rijkaard, anzi...



infatti...
Anzi, i nomi citati da Renegade sono ancora considerati campioni e hanno vinto tutto quello che c'era da vincere.

Uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati della storia per me è JULEN GUERRERO.
E pure Overmars e Litmanen.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se dovessi sentire con le mie orecchie una cosa del genere probabilmente insulterei la persona per 10 minuti... Macellazzi NON SCHERZIAMO !!!...
> 
> Quando parliamo di Sandro, parliamo di uno dei più forti centrali della storia.. a livelli del Re ( Thiago ) .. non scherziamo neanche a paragonarlo a Macellazzi che ha fatto schifo per una vita intera imbroccando 1 mondiale



Con tutto rispetto e il bene che gli voglio ma Thiago non può nemmeno accostarsi a Nesta che gli era superiore in tutto: eleganza, senso della posizione, velocità, forza fisica, colpo di testa, senso dell'anticipo, uscita palla al piede..solo in zona gol Silva è più abile..il fatto stesso che tu, milanista, poni nesta sotto a Silva denota che ho ragione, giocatore sottovalutatissimo..è uno dei 3-4 centrali più forti di ogni tempo, malgrado gli infortuni..


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2015)

Scholes, Overmars, Hierro, Scirea, Krol e altri.


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Marzo 2015)

ce ne sono tanti,inizio da

Riquelme
Morfeo
Marco Nappi
Massaro


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con tutto rispetto e il bene che gli voglio ma Thiago non può nemmeno accostarsi a Nesta che gli era superiore in tutto: eleganza, senso della posizione, velocità, forza fisica, colpo di testa, senso dell'anticipo, uscita palla al piede..solo in zona gol Silva è più abile..il fatto stesso che tu, milanista, poni nesta sotto a Silva denota che ho ragione, giocatore sottovalutatissimo..è uno dei 3-4 centrali più forti di ogni tempo, malgrado gli infortuni..



E vabè ma io con il Re non faccio testo è stato il mio giocatore preferito di sempre con Sheva - DUGARRY e Baresi .. 

si Dugarry non ridete


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Pujol (ha fatto una carriera alla Maldini, duttile come pochi, ha vinto praticamente tutto, non se lo incula nessuno però)



Sottovalutato anche come simulatore. Ci ha fatto perdere la Champions 2006 buttandosi a terra senza vergogna. Il bello è che viene considerato come un esempio di sportività.

Ah...e ci sarebbe pure quella del 2012.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premesso che per me i calciatori sottovalutati sono quelli "alla Donadoni" cioè giocatori fondamentali nelle vittorie delle grandi squadre ma mai in copertina perché non si vendono bene..quindi di quelli che dici tu per me ci sta solo Albertini (veramente molto sottovalutato, con Pirlo il centrocampista azzurro più forte degli ultimi 35 anni)..Gullit non capisco cosa ci fa lì, il tulipano nero sottovalutato?!..ha vinto perfino un pallone d'oro ed è riconosciuto da tutti come uno dei più forti di sempre..Raul e Rui Costa sono ricordati da tutti, Guardiola era un giocatore abbastanza normale..
> Per me gente sottovalutata è:
> *- Lampard (faro del Chelsea per 10 anni)*
> - Van Nistelrooy (uno dei bomber più forti degli anni 2000)
> ...



Vero. Uno dei miei pupilli.
Gli altri vengono considerati dei grandissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Per me Nesta è il difensore più forte della storia mondiale eterna ed infinita.*
> 
> Comunque, Donadoni, Albertini, Chicco Evani, Marco Branca, Carboni, Kuyt, Ambrosini, Fiore...



Concordo al 100%.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E vabè ma io con il Re non faccio testo è stato il mio giocatore preferito di sempre con Sheva - DUGARRY e Baresi ..
> 
> si Dugarry non ridete



In quell'elenco Dugarry credo centri come un escremento di coniglio in una scatola di Choco Pops...

Non so da dove ti derivi la passione ma io lo ricordo come uno dei peggiori attaccanti mai transitati al Milan, peggio di Comandini..se la gioca con Andreas Anderson


----------



## Snake (25 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sottovalutato anche come simulatore. Ci ha fatto perdere la Champions 2006 buttandosi a terra senza vergogna. Il bello è che viene considerato come un esempio di sportività.
> 
> Ah...e ci sarebbe pure quella del 2012.



detto da un fanboy di un simulatore acclarato


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Marzo 2015)

Terry
Ivanovic
Cazorla
Makelele
Di Natale
Rotan
Tymoshchuk
Van Nistelrooij
Chiesa
Van Bommel

i primi che mi vengono i mente, ma ce ne stanno tantissimi altri


----------



## Mou (25 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Su Vieri parlano i numeri, ma ha avuto la sfortuna di perdere anni nella squadra sbagliata, l'Inter. Su Ramos sono d'accordissimo, anche se si è fatto valere molto pure come terzino. Da centrale è un fenomeno specialmente sui calci piazzati ma a volte è troppo aggressivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gascoigne assolutamente discontinuo, ma come talento puro mi pareva interessante citarlo. Aggiungerei anche Scirea, un libero fenomenale molto poco mediatico.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Marzo 2015)

Batistuta sicuramente, con Van Basten e Sheva sono i tre più forti centravanti degli ultimi 25/30 anni.

Che Tassotti ed Evani per esordire in nazionale abbiano dovuto attendere l'avvento di Sacchi mi pare ancora oggi scandaloso.

Poi citerei i due terzini dell'Olanda campione d'Europa: Van Aerle e Van Tiggelen due autentici fenomeni (specie il primo, laterale destro), troppo frettolosamente dimenticati. Ma chi conosce la storia del calcio sa bene quanto erano forti.


----------



## Serginho (25 Marzo 2015)

Neeskens, pilastro dell'Olanda del calcio totale e oggigiorno quasi mai menzionato


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Marzo 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ce ne sono tanti,inizio da
> 
> Riquelme
> Morfeo
> ...


aggiungo

Careca
Zola
Di Canio
Enrico Chiesa
Di Vaio
Prosinecki


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> detto da un fanboy di un simulatore acclarato



Vedo che non hai niente da dire su quell'episodio. Bravo, meglio così


----------



## Renegade (26 Marzo 2015)

Ci aggiungo Giroud. Anch'io vorrei Cavani o Benzema titolari, ma Giroud non sfigura e i numeri delle ultime annate sono dalla sua parte. Attaccante completo e sottovalutato.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ci aggiungo Giroud. Anch'io vorrei Cavani o Benzema titolari, ma Giroud non sfigura e i numeri delle ultime annate sono dalla sua parte. Attaccante completo e sottovalutato.



Assolutamente d'accordo, mi piace assai.


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2015)

Morientes
Suker
Hassler
Overmars
Scholes
Kanchelskis
Sergio Ramos
Benzema
Rooney
Candreva 
Kroos
Lahm


----------



## pennyhill (26 Marzo 2015)

Francesco Totti, Dennis Bergkamp, Romario (in Europa), Michael Laudrup


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2015)

Zola, Scholes, Chiesa, Batistuta (questo avrebbe vinto di sicuro un Pallone d'Oro avesse giocato con squadre di alto livello)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Morientes
> Suker
> Hassler
> Overmars
> ...



Su Morientes sono d'accordissimo, infatti è già stato citato da altri, non a caso è stato il puntero di tutte e tre le Champions del Real di fine anni '90.
Benzema, Rooney, Kroos e Lahm da chi sono sottovalutati, da te?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su Morientes sono d'accordissimo, infatti è già stato citato da altri, non a caso è stato il puntero di tutte e tre le Champions del Real di fine anni '90.*
> Benzema, Rooney, Kroos e Lahm da chi sono sottovalutati, da te?*



Stavo per dirlo io.

Anche Ramos per esempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stavo per dirlo io.
> 
> Anche Ramos per esempio.


Su Ramos sono più d'accordo, basta guardare nel forum stesso, lo si considera non troppo raramente uno scarsone.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su Ramos sono più d'accordo, basta guardare nel forum stesso, lo si considera non troppo raramente uno scarsone.



Secondo me invece è il contrario. Comunque potrei fare lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per Gullit, a sensazione non rientra nella top 20 dei centrali, ergo viene valutato per quello che è, uno forte nel suo periodo ma non qualcuno che ha fatto la storia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece è il contrario. Comunque potrei fare lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per Gullit, a sensazione non rientra nella top 20 dei centrali, ergo viene valutato per quello che è, uno forte nel suo periodo ma non qualcuno che ha fatto la storia.


Top 20 di sempre?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Top 20 di sempre?



Direi del calcio moderno ('90-oggi) senza fare discorsi improbabili. Forse nella top 20 ci entra ma dalla porta di servizio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Direi del calcio moderno ('90-oggi) senza fare discorsi improbabili. Forse nella top 20 ci entra ma dalla porta di servizio.


Non lo so, sta di fatto che è uno dei migliori centrali di questi anni.


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su Morientes sono d'accordissimo, infatti è già stato citato da altri, non a caso è stato il puntero di tutte e tre le Champions del Real di fine anni '90.
> Benzema, Rooney, Kroos e Lahm da chi sono sottovalutati, da te?



Dall'umanità Splè 
Soprattutto i primi 2 non sono considerati come dovrebbero mentre i crucchi solo dopo il mondiale hanno ricevuto la giusta consacrazione..se pensi che Lahm ha 30 anni ed è nell'elitè mondiale da 7/8 anni ma quando si parla di terzini si leggevano i soliti nomi, Maicon, Marcelo oppure Zambrotta..gli stessi Ivanovic e Zabaleta meriterebbero uno spazio maggiore.


----------



## Aron (27 Marzo 2015)

Così su due piedi dico Damiano Tommasi ed Enrico Chiesa, due giocatori che oggi sarebbero tranquillamente tra i 5 migliori giocatori della Serie A.


----------



## Tobi (27 Marzo 2015)

Recoba, in un altro club avrebbe vinto 2 palloni d'oro


----------



## pennyhill (27 Marzo 2015)

Clarence Seedorf, Phillip Cocu.


----------



## 13-33 (28 Marzo 2015)

Tomasson mi piaceva un sacco !!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2015)

Tra i grandi nomi secondo me uno che ha avuta pochissima eco, restando troppo tempo a Firenze, è stato Batistuta. Era un 9 fortissimo, un vero animale d'aria di rigore. Molto più forte della bresaola. Un altro giocatore assolutamente sottovalutato è stato Mancini. Soprattutto in nazionale gli venne preferito Zola, anche in periodi in cui avrebbe meritato palesemente la convocazione.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Marzo 2015)

sottovalutato a mio modo di vedere sicuramente Moriero, mi piaceva davvero un sacco...
parlando di difensori ne cito uno su tutti: Vierchowod, pensandoci bene forse non era così sottovalutato, però a me faceva impazzire
su nesta non mi esprimo, chi non lo considera tra i top di sempre deve dedicarsi al curling
altro secondo me sottovalutato e da voi citato è Albertini, un faro del centrocampo che oggi sarebbe forse il numero 1 in italia

2 amici, rispettivamente romanista e genoano mi dicono Candela e Alenichev, e Nappi e Markus Munch


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Marzo 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Clarence Seedorf, Phillip Cocu.


Cocu quasi non l'ho visto, se non durante la champions league 2004-05... ma su Seedorf concordo perfettamente. Uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in assoluto 
Due palle quadrate, nei match importanti ed in momenti difficili ha sempre dato un contributo fondamentale.
Onestamente mi sorprende che siano in così pochi i milanisti a riconoscergli tali meriti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Cocu quasi non l'ho visto, se non durante la champions league 2004-05... ma su Seedorf concordo perfettamente. Uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in assoluto
> *Due palle quadrate, nei match importanti ed in momenti difficili ha sempre dato un contributo fondamentale.
> Onestamente mi sorprende che siano in così pochi i milanisti a riconoscergli tali meriti*.



Analisi molto lucida, è il trequartista/centrocampista che ha reso di più nell'era Berlusconi, per qualità e continuità
superiore ai decantati Savicevic, Boban e Rui Costa, non ha raggiunto le vette dei miglior Kaka e Gullit, ma li straccia come continuità,
non scordiamoci poi che ha vinto la champions con 3 squadre diverse.


----------



## Mou (28 Marzo 2015)

Rooney?


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Marzo 2015)

Mi viene in mente Camoranesi, aveva una tecnica fantastica.


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2015)

Parlando di difensori direi Diego Lugano, meritava ben altra storia calcistica...anche Simeone nella sua carriera è sempre passato un pò in sordina.

Parlando di giocatori moderni, mi viene in mente Milner, che considero l'erede spirituale del già citato Scholes.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Analisi molto lucida, è il trequartista/centrocampista che ha reso di più nell'era Berlusconi, per qualità e continuità
> superiore ai decantati Savicevic, Boban e Rui Costa, non ha raggiunto le vette dei miglior Kaka e Gullit, ma li straccia come continuità,
> non scordiamoci poi che ha vinto la champions con 3 squadre diverse.


Sinceramente, non sono così vecchio (senza offesa ) da poter ricordare appieno le prestazioni di Boban e Savicevic, specie quest'ultimo. Ovviamente mi sono informato ma vivere una certa situazione è ben diverso... 
Ritengo che il ruolo e l'importanza di Rui Costa nel Milan sia sopravvalutato. Per carità, grande giocatore, uno dei miei idoli quando ero 12enne, provo ammirazione per quanto fatto nella prima parte della stagione 2002-03,grandissimo rispetto per lui per come è riuscito ad accettare il ruolo di "dodicesimo" nelle stagioni successive ma, a pare mio, resta almeno un gradino sotto Clarence Seedorf.
Insomma, sono d'accordo, anche se su Boban e Savicevic non mi ritengo in grado di esprimermi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, non sono così vecchio (senza offesa ) da poter ricordare appieno le prestazioni di Boban e Savicevic, specie quest'ultimo. Ovviamente mi sono informato ma vivere una certa situazione è ben diverso...
> Ritengo che il ruolo e l'importanza di Rui Costa nel Milan sia sopravvalutato. Per carità, grande giocatore, uno dei miei idoli quando ero 12enne, provo ammirazione per quanto fatto nella prima parte della stagione 2002-03,grandissimo rispetto per lui per come è riuscito ad accettare il ruolo di "dodicesimo" nelle stagioni successive ma, a pare mio, resta almeno un gradino sotto Clarence Seedorf.
> Insomma, sono d'accordo, anche se su Boban e Savicevic non mi ritengo in grado di esprimermi



Resta ben inteso che stiamo parlando di 5 fuoriclasse , a loro aggiungerei anche Leonardo e Donadoni come similitudine di ruoli,
uno a caso di questi sarebbe oro averlo adesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Analisi molto lucida, è il trequartista/centrocampista che ha reso di più nell'era Berlusconi, per qualità e continuità
> superiore ai decantati Savicevic, Boban e Rui Costa, non ha raggiunto le vette dei miglior Kaka e Gullit, ma li straccia come continuità,
> non scordiamoci poi che ha vinto la champions con 3 squadre diverse.



Quoto te e l'utente quì sopra, ma è sottovalutato solo tra i Milanisti. All'estero (ma anche in Italia) tutti gli riconoscono il giusto valore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tra i grandi nomi secondo me uno che ha avuta pochissima eco, restando troppo tempo a Firenze, è stato Batistuta. Era un 9 fortissimo, un vero animale d'aria di rigore. Molto più forte della bresaola. Un altro giocatore assolutamente sottovalutato è stato Mancini. Soprattutto in nazionale gli venne preferito Zola, anche in periodi in cui avrebbe meritato palesemente la convocazione.



Sia Mancini che Zola sono sottovalutati.
Negli anni 90 e 2000 abbiamo avuto numeri 10 fortissimi tecnicamente (Baggio, Totti, Del Piero, Mancini, Zola, Cassano).


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (29 Marzo 2015)

Su seedorf non sono d'accordo. E stato il piu grande dieci che il milan ha avuto nell'era moderna, e mi riferisco ai giocatori visto negli ultimi 15 anni


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Marzo 2015)

Karim Benzema!!!E' un fenomeno,il numero 9 più forte che c'è in circolazione adesso secondo me.E' da anni che sento dire che il Real se ne vuole sbarazzare,ma lui sta sempre li.Mai una parola fuori posto,mai un comportamento da star.Ha dei piedi fatati,movimenti perfetti,sa giocare con la squadra,ha grande tecnica,fa bei gol,è bravo con entrambi i piedi etc etc.Per me è fortissimo,ma viene sottovalutato un sacco.

Potrei aggiungere anche Sergio Ramos-Ogni tanto si perde via,ha qualche piccolo blackout,ma è una bestia.Veloce,intelligente,palle grandi come una casa,piedi ottimi,bravo di testa,bravo in attacco,carismatico,vero leader.Un sacco di persone dicono che non è nulla di che,ma lui è forte forte forte.E' tra i 3 centrali più forti del mondo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2015)

Attualmente tra gli attaccanti dico Giroud.


----------



## Serginho (8 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Parlando di difensori direi Diego Lugano, meritava ben altra storia calcistica...



Concordo, Lugano fino a qualche anno fa era veramente un gran bel difensore, difatti lo avrei portato al Milan.

Mi e' venuto in mente pure il portiere della Germania Kopke, che nel 96 contro l'Italia parava pure le mosche ma che nei club ha sempre giocato in squadrette, mi ha sempre fatto una gran impressione quando l'ho visto giocare. Vitor Baia anche mi sembrava un gran bel portiere


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2015)

Cahill e Ivanovic, due giocatori che spesso passano in sordina solo perché giocano di fianco a Terry, ma che secondo me attualmente gli sono superiori, e inoltre penso non abbiano assolutamente niente da invidiare a tanti giocatori che vengono menzionati tra i centrali più forti come David Luiz, Pepe, Boateng J. Hummels, ecc.
Poi non posso non menzionare il calciatore sottovalutato per eccellenza, Jordan Henderson, che per me è un fenomeno.
Altro sottovalutato secondo me è Kompany del City, così come sull'altra sponda di Manchester, Rooney, solo perchè non ha vinto molto ultimamente, e Carrick. Un altro che mi viene in mente, per tornare in Italia, è Pepito Rossi, che secondo me senza gli infortuni sarebbe attualmente tra gli attaccanti migliori in assoluto.


Storicamente invece dico Henry, un fenomeno vero.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

Uno molto sottovalutato è secondo me è Giroud, non fatevi ingannare dall'ultima partita dell'Arsenal, Giroud non sarà uno dei numeri 9 migliori al mondo, ma è un grandissimo centravanti, per me meglio anche di Diego Costa ( ora partono gli scherni, ma secondo me è così)


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Non so neanche se si possa definire sottovalutato, o magari “parzialmente incompiuto”, o magari nessuna delle due, avendo giocato in squadre come giuve, Real Madrid e Barcellona, ma Michael Laudrup era un giocatore straordinario, spesso poco ricordato.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2015)

io non so cosa ci faccia scirea in questa lista...meglio tralasciare. Per me un giocatore che è stato molto sottovalutato nel passato era Ancelotti, pupillo di Sacchi. Un giocatore invece di oggi, direi Bousquets del Barcellona. Tutti sono convinti che sia un centrocampista di rottura ma in realtà fa girare tantissimo la squadra e senza di lui il barcà soffre tantissimo. E' un giocatore essenziale.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Uno molto sottovalutato è secondo me è Giroud, non fatevi ingannare dall'ultima partita dell'Arsenal, Giroud non sarà uno dei numeri 9 migliori al mondo, ma è un grandissimo centravanti, per me meglio anche di Diego Costa ( ora partono gli scherni, ma secondo me è così)



Sul fatto che sia meglio di Diego Costa non condivido, ma sicuramente Giroud è sottovalutato.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli..


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che sia meglio di Diego Costa non condivido, ma sicuramente Giroud è sottovalutato.



Per me è così, ma anche il buon Diego Costa era fino al 2013 molto sottovalutato, poi ha fatto quell'annata con l'Atletico Madrid sontuosa, e da allora molti ne riconoscono si il talento, ma altri lo sopravvalutano fin troppo.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Agosto 2015)

Un giocatore di cui si parla veramente poco e che è devastante: Rakitic. Giocatore fortissimo, pagato un terzo del suo reale valore e non si parla mai dell'apporto che dà alla manovra del Barcellona in fase di possesso e l'aiuto che dà in fase difensiva. Pagato un quinto di Suarez ma acquisto di pari importanza se non addirittura superiore. Un mostro


----------



## Torros (11 Agosto 2015)

Riquelme, arte pura...


----------



## Torros (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bobo Vieri. Solo in pochi ammettono che ai suoi tempi è stato uno dei migliori centravanti. L'attaccante Italiano più forte degli ultimi 30 anni.
> 
> Ramos. Fino alla Decima veniva deriso da molti. È un giocatore che vorrei sempre nella mia squadra. Mentalmente non e inferiore a nessuno. Due palle quadrate.
> 
> Per adesso mi vengono in mente qursti.



La fama di capellone di Ramos è meritata, perché ne fa a valanghe. Pepe è 10 volte più affidabile di Ramos, lui si sottovalutato e tra i migliori centrali in circolazione..


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Resuscito per dire:

Banega
Krychowiak

Il primo tra i migliori registi ''umani''. Non un Fabregas, non un Modric, ma assolutamente ottimo. Sa gestir palla e creare gioco benissimo. Ultimamente è migliorato pure tanto. Il secondo è una bestia. Un interditore vero e moderno, prendere nota di cosa sia un vero interditore. Ha piedi decenti e fa la doppia fase. Sarebbero da portare entrambi al Milan


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Agosto 2015)

Muller, giocatore tra i primi 5 al mondo imho, paga il fatto di essere "brutto" da vedere.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Thomas Mueller


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Thomas Mueller



.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me Nesta è il difensore più forte della storia mondiale eterna ed infinita.
> 
> Comunque, Donadoni, Albertini, Chicco Evani, Marco Branca, Carboni, Kuyt, Ambrosini, Fiore...



Alessandro é stato un grandissimo, ma non bestemmiamo però. Il Capitano (Franco e Paolo) gli sono ampiamente sopra.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me Nesta è il difensore più forte della storia mondiale eterna ed infinita.



no dai... questo no. Nesta non vale un unghia di Baresi e Maldini... Loro i difensori più forti della storia del calcio...senza ombra di dubbio...


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

David Ginola


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Alessandro é stato un grandissimo, ma non bestemmiamo però. Il Capitano (Franco e Paolo) gli sono ampiamente sopra.



Baresi assolutamente superiore a Nesta.
Maldini assolutamente no.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Resuscito per dire:
> 
> Banega
> Krychowiak
> ...



Quoto per il polacco, ma non mi pare sottovalutato visto che tutti dicono che è forte. Su banega...mi pare un pò scostante.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Baresi assolutamente superiore a Nesta.
> Maldini assolutamente no.



Maldini per capacità tecniche (era destro ed ha stupito il mondo gioacando a sinistra) superiori a quelle di Nesta, capacità atletiche anche qui superiori a Nesta (é durato fino a 40 anni suonati ad altissimi livelli) lo ritengo superiore a Nesta. Sicuramente Alessandro é stato superiore come centrale, del resto é nato lì, mentre Paolo ci ha giocato solo negli ultimi anni della carriera. Ma Maldini é stato un terzino inarrivabile per tutta la storia del calcio secondo me. Il che lo rende complessivamente superiore ad Alessandro.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Maldini per capacità tecniche (era destro ed ha stupito il mondo gioacando a sinistra) superiori a quelle di Nesta, capacità atletiche anche qui superiori a Nesta (é durato fino a 40 anni suonati ad altissimi livelli) lo ritengo superiore a Nesta. *Sicuramente Alessandro é stato superiore come centrale*, del resto é nato lì, mentre Paolo ci ha giocato solo negli ultimi anni della carriera. Ma Maldini é stato un terzino inarrivabile per tutta la storia del calcio secondo me. Il che lo rende complessivamente superiore ad Alessandro.



Appunto.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Appunto.



Ma l'altro é stato sia il terzino sinistro più forte che mai ci sia stato, che un difensore centrale di livello mondiale. Ed é stato inferiore in questo ruolo, solo perché ha giocato gli ultimi anni della sua carriera. Inoltre tecnicamente e fisicamente gli é stato superiore. Complessivamente, visto che si da una valutazione complessiva del giocatore, per me non ci sono paragoni. Paolo é stato superiore.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma l'altro é stato sia il terzino sinistro più forte che mai ci sia stato, che un difensore centrale di livello mondiale. Ed é stato inferiore in questo ruolo, solo perché ha giocato gli ultimi anni della sua carriera. Inoltre tecnicamente e fisicamente gli é stato superiore. Complessivamente, visto che si da una valutazione complessiva del giocatore, per me non ci sono paragoni. Paolo é stato superiore.



Per me no. Nesta difensore centrale superiore. Molto più bravo in marcatura, migliore nell'impostazione, superiore nell'uscire palla al piede. Direi anche tecnicamente migliore, sia come preparazione che come eleganza. 

Per il resto sì, Maldini miglior terzino sinistro della storia. Ma se si parla di difensori centrali, per me la Top 5 è: 1) Baresi 2) Scirea 3) Beckenbauer 4) Krol 5) Nesta. 

Al Milan sicuramente migliori Baresi e Nesta. Comunque la tua opinione conferma che Sandrino è sottovalutato, dunque calza a pennello nel Topic.


----------

